# Engine over-revving when cruise control on



## Maxima66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello - Wonder if anyone can provide some guidance on this issue with my '04 Maxima with auto trans. This just started today on the way home from a short trip. 
I had my cruise control on, and was doing around 75. Normally, when I go up a mild hill, the engine will downshift to maintain speed. The revs will go from around 2600 to 3500 or so, then drop back when the grade levels out.
Today, what happened is that the trans downshifted like normal, but then a few seconds later it downshifted again and the revs jumped to 5000. I of course turned off the cruise control.
The car runs fine with the cruise control off, so I am thinking the problem is with the cruise control, not the transmission.
I don't know much about the cruise control, but assume it is some type of electronic device. Does it sound like maybe the cruise control is going bad? Has anyone ever had an issue like this?
Thanks.


----------

